# Beauty Pie



## Alysse011 (Mar 17, 2017)

I haven't seen where anyone has talked about this yet, but I am curious to hear if other members have heard of it/tried it?

From what I have read so far, Beauty Pie is kind of like The Ordinary, but for makeup. It's by the creator of Bliss and Soap and Glory. I've read a variety of comments on YouTube videos from people praising the concept to others feeling like there is something scam-ish about it and they would rather pay full markup cost for items they know they love. The company apparently has formulations that are similar to high end brands and they are selling them without the markup and without fancy packaging (although the packaging is extremely similar to Bobbi Brown). Their foundation is around $6, mascara is about $2, etc IF you are a "member". Membership is $10 per month with a minimum of 3 months. If you aren't a member then you pay "full retail" cost ($44 for the foundation, etc). 

Its an interesting concept, especially coming off the huge success of The Ordinary. However, the pessimist (or perhaps realist is a better word) is kind of skeptical. Especially since it's so new and there aren't many reviews out there.

ETA: Thread name should be Beauty Pie. I typed this on my phone and accidentally put an "I" at the end. Also, website is Sample page for the server


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 17, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> I haven't seen where anyone has talked about this yet, but I am curious to hear if other members have heard of it/tried it?
> From what I have read so far, Beauty Pie is kind of like The Ordinary, but for makeup. It's by the creator of Bliss and Soap and Glory. I've read a variety of comments on YouTube videos from people praising the concept to others feeling like there is something scam-ish about it and they would rather pay full markup cost for items they know they love. The company apparently has formulations that are similar to high end brands and they are selling them without the markup and without fancy packaging (although the packaging is extremely similar to Bobbi Brown). Their foundation is around $6, mascara is about $2, etc IF you are a "member". Membership is $10 per month with a minimum of 3 months. If you aren't a member then you pay "full retail" cost ($44 for the foundation, etc).
> Its an interesting concept, especially coming off the huge success of The Ordinary. However, *the pessimist (or perhaps realist is a better word) is kind of skeptical. Especially since it's so new and there aren't many reviews out there.*
> ETA: Thread name should be Beauty Pie. I typed this on my phone and accidentally put an "I" at the end. Also, website is Sample page for the server



*Marcia Kilgore is also the founder of Fit Flop! She made $30 million at 30 by selling Bliss to LVMH! 

I have heard of Beauty Pie. Wayne Goss, I think talked about it on his channel as well. Personally, I am passing on this because it falls in line with all those other subscription services which you ultimately pay for. I just ditched my Sephora PLAY! I have no intention of signing up for any other monthly boxes at this point. It will be interesting to see how this brand/box set up develops. 

ETA: I found the video and it kind of reeks of unspoken affiliation. I may be wrong but that is the feeling I get.
*[video=youtube_share;hN_VDBWvjtE]https://youtu.be/hN_VDBWvjtE[/video]


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 17, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> ETA: Thread name should be Beauty Pie. I typed this on my phone and accidentally put an "I" at the end.



Fixed!


----------



## Makeupaddict6 (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi everyone, I joined Beauty Pie 4 months ago. I think it was released earlier here in the U.K. than in the US. I was sceptical at first but have done a review here of all the real costs etc. I am definitely not affiliated so hope you find this useful.


----------

